
EFI Boot Application in C# - elisee
https://github.com/MichalStrehovsky/zerosharp/tree/master/efi-no-runtime
======
elisee
Found via
[https://twitter.com/MStrehovsky/status/1110150403998576640](https://twitter.com/MStrehovsky/status/1110150403998576640)

